# Swap Pictures, Butler, January 22nd (1 of 4)



## Howard Gordon (Jan 22, 2017)

Just got back from Jeff Rapp's mid-winter bicycle swap. We had a blast! Beautiful weather, lots for sale and a good crowd. I sold six bikes and a lot of parts. Sales were generally pretty good. Didn't hear any complaints. Lots of bike talk amongst new and old friends. I bought a Briggs-Stratton motor wheel attached to a middle-weight bicycle 1st thing Sunday morning, barely visible in the 1st 2 pictures.  How did I miss getting a good shot of that! The motor wheel had a gang around it all day. Real fun. Thanks to Jeff and his daughters for putting on a great swap. Still havin fun.  Howard Gordon


----------



## catfish (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks for the photos. I wish I could have been there.


----------

